# Rod Recommendation



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I think Star stellar lite series, either the 15-30 or 12-20.


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

charlestonredfish said:


> I got one of the new stradic 5000s and I am looking for a rod to pair it with. The reel will have 30lb braid and will be used for throwing larger artificials for bull reds, big snook, jacks etc. But I will also use it to live bait occasionally for all the same species. Basically looking for a good inlet/nearshore rod. I want the rod to be lite and not overpower the smaller reel but still fairly capable to achieve what I want.
> 
> I usually stick to St. Croix and Gloms but I am open to all brands.


I would look at the Avid Inshore. Great rod.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

I would go with 20lb braid. A good quality braid will break way over box rating plus you get more casting distance
Some 30lb breaks at 50lbs


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

St. Croix Tidemaster 7'6 medium pairs really well with a 5000 Stradic. They call it a medium but it seems to me it's a lot heavier power than most medium rods.


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

I love the Falcon Coastal XG Redfish model. It’s medium heavy for a strong backbone but it’s still light enough to throw small artificials. I’ve caught everything from redfish on popping corks to live baiting Cobia and tarpon with them. And they’re a steal ~$90


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Look at the Shimano Teramar Inshore Southeast rods. The 7'6" medium heavy fast model is for 10-20 lb test, 1/2 oz to 1 1/2 oz lures. I think you can find them for about $125. Really good value.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Falcon and St. Croix are both U.S. made too, if anyone cares.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

Also the St. Croix "Premier" rods are damn good for the money. I'm not sure if they make on in a power/action that you want but if they do they fish way better than the price tag would suggest.


----------



## f86sabjf (Nov 21, 2017)

Love. My Bull bay rods. I believe in them enough to own 6 of them.

my 5000 is mounted on there Reel Animals model. 15-30 lb heavy power fast action . To me light and comfortable and will turn a 100lb tarpon if I ever get lucky enough to snag one.


https://bullbayrods.com/


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

f86sabjf said:


> Love. My Bull bay rods. I believe in them enough to own 6 of them.
> 
> my 5000 is mounted on there Reel Animals model. 15-30 lb heavy power fast action . To me light and comfortable and will turn a 100lb tarpon if I ever get lucky enough to snag one.
> 
> ...


Question, have you had any issue with the bottom piece on the rod butt falling off your Bull Bay rods?


----------



## f86sabjf (Nov 21, 2017)

stussing said:


> Question, have you had any issue with the bottom piece on the rod butt falling off your Bull Bay rods?


No never heard of it either. Mine are in the 1.5-2yr old range . They have a lifetime warranty on them so I’m not worried .


----------



## FishWithChris (Feb 6, 2019)

I've gotta second those Bull Bays. I have 7 or 8? from 6-12 to 30-50lb cobia calmer. Absolutely worth the price, incredibly light, and warranty is second-to-none. Built right down in Tampa. Dustin is a great guy, definitely worth looking into them.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

jimsmicro said:


> Also the St. Croix "Premier" rods are damn good for the money. I'm not sure if they make on in a power/action that you want but if they do they fish way better than the price tag would suggest.


Also made in the US.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Stussing.. I build all my own rods (and every rod I hand one of my charter customers..) and have for years and years.... Your post about "the bottom piece falling off" caught my eye... Exactly what were you talking about? If it's a butt cap - that takes about five minutes to replace (even if you have to build up the blank a bit to properly fit one). If you're talking about something else please explain. I've also been repairing rods for many years as well so I'm interested....


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bull Bay Rods or G Loomis E6X


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

lemaymiami said:


> Stussing.. I build all my own rods (and every rod I hand one of my charter customers..) and have for years and years.... Your post about "the bottom piece falling off" caught my eye... Exactly what were you talking about? If it's a butt cap - that takes about five minutes to replace (even if you have to build up the blank a bit to properly fit one). If you're talking about something else please explain. I've also been repairing rods for many years as well so I'm interested....


Capt Lemay
I was talking about the butt cap. My daughter's fiancee has one of the Bull Bay rods. Nice rod but the butt cap fell off unwrapping the plastic shipping wrap. He returned it for another rod and the first trip out the butt cap fell off on that rod also. Almost as if they forgot to glue the cap on. Seems odd that he is 2 for 2 with that issue. I know that every manufacturer will have an issue at times, it is part of the production process.


----------

